# Broken Intentions *SasuSaku*



## InoSakuShine (Jan 29, 2007)

*Broken Intentions
*SasuSaku*
Rated T for mild sexual content, and violence/rape
Romance/Angst

Summary (for chapter one): Sakura will go to any lengths to help and protect Sasuke, but what happens when someone gets hurt?

A/N: I've been working on this for a while, and SasuSaku is my favorite pairing and specialty, so please Read and Review!*

~Chapter 1~

Hurtful Intentions


 "Neh, Sasuke," she moaned in a barely audible voice, her cries of pain rising louder against her will. His whole body was crushing hers as he lie heavy on top of her. Once again his mouth attacked her. His tounge seduced hers.

 "Say you love me," he demanded, pressing harder against her. She grinds her teeth and remained silent, because she knew the game. He tore from her, just by a few inches, feeling her nails digging deep into her back. "Say you love me," he said again. His eyes flashed dangerously. And again, she was silent. As long as she kept quiet she knew he would keep coming back. He needed her.

 Suddenly he pinned her down, and seized her wrist. Something terrible filled his glazed eyes, and they began to roll back into his head. Sakura knew what was happening. It was those memories, again, haunting memories flashed in his eyes, the image of blood spilling over his pupils. The rage, the tears, the blood. She winced as she felt her wrist bending back, a searing pain filling it as it bent a little too far.

 "Sasuke!" She thrached against him and he seemed suddenly to snap back into his senses. His eyes focused on her again, but the images remained.
 "I hate you," he told her.
 "You don't hate me."
 "I hate you!" He began to lift from her, gathering his senses but still blinded by rage.

 "You _need_ me." His eyes wavered. Like an animal in danger, he backed away from her. She leaned up and massaged her dangling wrist. It was red and sore where he bent it. When she looked up, he was gone. Sakura sighed and held her wrist to her body.

 It started with a kiss and ended like this. The same thing happened every night. Each night Sakura willingly became a vessel for Sasuke's madness, his rage, his suffering. He did need her. Whether he remembered the night's events or not, she couldn't tell. But this was the first time he hurt her like this. She didn't complain, or hold resentful feelings. She feared for her Sasuke and began to search for some bandages.


 They heard the grass rustle and snapped their heads to attention. Of course it wasn't nearly late enough for Kakashi-Sensei to be arriving so it had to be-
Sakura and Naruto watched Sasuke appear with a moody expression on his face. He joined them silently.

 "Good morning, Sasuke!" Sakura's voice held her usual cheer, but her mind raced back to yesterday. Her heart beats faster as those onyx eyes glance at her. His eye wandered for a fleeting moment to her wrist, still bearing the brutal red mark he had given her before. She stifled a gasp as she saw the first sign she had given of remeberance ever before in a matter of seconds. She saw him glance at her wrist, his eyes widening where they lingered for a few seconds. Then she saw that look again, when he wasn't here. He was in a memory. The memory of yesterday night. But then they snapped back to focus and he looked away. Sakura let the breath she was holding escape her chest, but the tension remained.

 Thank God, Sakura thought, that Naruto asked her about her wrist before Sasuke came. She made up some excuse, cherishing his concerned blue eyes, looking with wonder at her injury. But Sasuke needed her more right now, Sakura thought, rather than beating herself up about lack of attention towards Naruto.

  Naruto, however, wasn't as stupid as Sakura and Sasuke sometimes made him out to be. He shifted his eyes from Sakura to Sasuke suspiciously, but just as he opened his mouth Kakashi chose to show up.

 "YOU'RE LATE!" Naruto and Sakura hissed at him.
 "Sorry guys, I was-"
 "Liar!" Sakura corrected reproachfully. After the morning ritual had finished Kakashi set his students up for some target practice. They each found themselves gripping kunai in front of very distant targets with Kakashi paying no attention at all. Sakura turned her head when she heard the sharp thud of kunai finding their targets.

 "Get practicing," mused Kakashi from overhead. Sakura aimed at the target nervously feeling Kakashi's eyes on her back. she drew back her arm and then-shot the kunai at the nearest target-and missed-horribly.
 "Ahh!" She cried, dropped any remaining kunai, and held her throbbing wrist that she seemed to forget about before. She clutched her throwing hand in her other, holding back tears. Kakashi-Sensei and Naruto were soon by her side.


 "Sakura, what happened to your wrist? Looks like a sprain," Kakashi commented, holding it in his hand and producing bandages from his pack. Her cringed under the slight pressure he put on it.

 "It's no big deal, Sensei. I j-just hit it off something," she said lamely.
 "You told me you slammed it in the door!" Naruto said.
 "After I hit it off something," she rambled, refusing to meet Kakashi's eyes. He looked at her thoughtfully, but didn't pursue the matter. She saw Sasuke not too far off, looking at her wrist.

 "There's no sense in you p[racticing anymore. Why don't you go home and take of that?" Kakashi suggested. Sakura nodded and was happy for the excuse to go.

_______

_End of Chapter One. Hope you guys liked it. Your probably not used to this kind of writing from me but actually angst is my basic. Please, tell me what you think! Cronstructive critism is also good._


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice. Love how you make Sasuke out as totally evil. 'Cause he is.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol. Yeah. I guess theres no more SasuSaku fans...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is really good.  The only other one that i like that deals with SasuSaku is "Beaten to the Ground".  Is Sasuke raping Sakura?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 30, 2007)

Not yet....


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

InoSakuShine said:


> Not yet....


 
      I wonder if Naruto is going to kill Sasuke for raping her.  That'll be good.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't want to give a lot away but it accidently gets out of hand and something happens. After its all over with Naruto finds out and...well, it's not pretty.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

InoSakuShine said:


> I don't want to give a lot away but it accidently gets out of hand and something happens. After its all over with Naruto finds out and...well, it's not pretty.


 
_*grins evilily*_He must die!!!!!!  
I'm goiing to kill Sasuke in my new fic and if you want a hint on how it's going to go down, click this


*Spoiler*: __ 



:shrooms


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice work, I.S.S, believe it.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 30, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> _*grins evilily*_He must die!!!!!!
> I'm goiing to kill Sasuke in my new fic and if you want a hint on how it's going to go down, click this
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! *high fives*


----------



## .Jiraiya. (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job on this. It seems a lot of SasuSakus seem to involve violence. I look foward to the next chapter!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jan 31, 2007)

Update. 
*Chapter Summary: Sakura doesn't predict what happens next. When tthings get pushed too far, who will pay the price?*
Contains some sexual content! (little warning)

*Awakening Pain*

 "Ugh! Choji! Hide!" Ino and Sakura ducked away, around the corner of Ino's mom's shop. "God, he's so annoying! I mean, he's always stalking me!"

 "You're full of yourself," Sakura replied, making sure the coast was clear. Cautiously they slid behind the brick building, into the back garden. They each took a seat at the decorative glass table. Ino drummed her fingers boredly and yawned.
 "So, Sakura, let's talk," she said. 
 "About what?" Ino gace her a look.
 "What else? Boys!" Sakura shook her head. Everytime they talked about boys, they talked about Sasuke, in which they would both claim rights over him, in which a cat fight would break out. Exasperated, Sakura let her head fall on the table. If only Ino knew hwat took place between them.

 "Ino, don't you have to work?" 
 "I mean, how about that Neji!"
 "INO!" 
 "Okay, okay! Let's go for a walk!" She comprimised bracingly, jumping to her feet. She glared down when Sakura still sat, shifting uncomfortably. 
 "It's just that, it's these new shoes. They're so stiff." 
 "You have to break them!"
 "Have to what?" Ino pulled her up and pushed her foward. "The more you walk, the better they get. So let's get out and do something!" By "a walk", she kind of meant a strut around the village, or a chance to point out Choji's infatuation with her. After an hour or two Sakura inherited the distinct impression that it was Ino that was stalking Choji. After a quick dinner out Ino walk Sakura home.

 "Today was fun! Bye!" Ino called before turning her back, and heading home.
 "It was! Bye!" Sakura smiled happily and yanked open her door. 

 The sound of her happy humming buzzed in the empty house. She had kicked her shoes off when something made her jerk.
 "Hmmm, hmmMMMmmm, hmmm-AH!" She gave one shoe an extra hard kick and shrieked when she discovered a figure stepping from a dark corner. "S-S-Sasuke!" She tried to sound happy, she tried to keep the fear out of her voice. Like a frightening shadow he towered over her, and she could tell tonight he wasn't himself.

 When Sasuke saw her, he didn't see Sakura. He saw Itachi, he saw his mother, he saw his mother soaked in blood, his father, he saw massacre. He wanted to love her, to hurt her. Immediatly he had her against the wall, theri lips locked. 
 Sakura wasn't sure what might happen. She couldn't help herself-she had to protest.
 "Please, Sasuke, not tonight." He paused to glare at her, angry.
 "Don't you love me?"
 "Of course I do I just-" she stopped, shocked at what she said. She told him she loved him. She didn't know what was going to happen now, and it scared her.
 "I love you too," he told her. Her mouth hung open. Could she believe his words? No time to think as he moved from her lips and started down her chest. It felt right, but was it? She looked at his glazed eyes. Maybe not, but anything, anything for Sasuke. Sasuke's head was overwhelmed with complicated thoughts, feelings. She had told him she loved him, at last. He wanted her-bad.

 He started to make a move Sakura wasn't quite ready for. He  pulled her skirt down, disregarding her discomfort.
 "Sasuke-wait. No-no, I don't think...."'
 "Don't you love me?" He saw her eyes filled with terror, and continued.
 "Wait-Sasuke! Sasuke! It-" she whimpered in pain. "Ow! P-Please, I want to, but-" A surge of pain hit her and involuntarily she screamed. Her scream echoed through the night, turning heads. It was enough to finally awaken the real Sasuke.

 When Sasuke's eyes cleared, when he snapped into his senses, he didn't see Itachi, or his mother. He saw Sakura, tears streaming down her eyes, sobbing. Her arms where sheilding herself, and the look in her eyes was fearful. Her skirt was ripped, half-off, there was some blood on her panties, and she was crying.

 "Oh-god," Sasuke was frozen. He turned and stumbled foward, weak. But he couldn't go on, he couldn't leave, he just froze, his eyes wide, away from Sakura. Sakura. Sakura who picked herself up, and tried to throw her arms around him.
 "It's o-okay," she whispered and hardly touched him when he jerked away, wide eyes staring horrified at her.
 "S-Sak-kura, I-I'm so s-sorry," he choked, looking at the tear stains on her cheeks, her ripped clothes. He remebered that ear-piercing scream of pain. He turned his back toward her, and Sakura couldn't see him but imagined water building in his eyes.
  "If you have to, you can go," Sakura said weakly.  "I'd l-like to clean up." As she wished.

~~~
ouch. What you think?


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 31, 2007)

......


Damn that's like, 150% angst or something....dunno if I'd use the term "good", maybe well-written. Creepy.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn, that was good.

DIE SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay, for angst. Very well written.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow. You never cease to keep me happy with your fics.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 1, 2007)

O_O man you made Sasuke creepy.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 1, 2007)

It started with a kiss and ended like this. 

BTW do you know that that's a song lyric? 

But it's very good. Strong lemons, and LOTs of angst.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't worry. Angst it interesting. I always end my angst with fluff, though!
Yes, Ami+, I know it's a song lyric   The Killers...
Im almost done with the next update, so, dont be too mad at Sasuke...!


----------



## _Dejiko_^^_Digiko_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Good job. I love it ^^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 3, 2007)

*Chapter Summary: Sasuke's no good at redemption, but Sakura seems to think it's the thought that counts... *


*Redemption*


 After her two hour shower, Sakura was suprised to hear the doorbell ring. Immediatly, she jerked, but dismissed her paranoia. She opened the door to see an unfamilliar face holding a wild bouquet of flowers. He handed them to her and told her it was delivery.
 She retreated back into her house and placed the vase on the table. Her eyes brightened as she read the tag. 

 It was from Sasuke! Plainly, written right there, that's what it said. Scrawled in his handwriting, it said: To: Sakura From: Sasuke. He didn't write anything extra, except that standard words that came with tag. Clearly he didn't know anything about flowers. The card said 'Get well.'

 But she did. Sakura filled with some energetic, great feeling and buried her face in the light blue flowers. She inhaled the sweet aroma, the sweet smell of love and-suddenly, something happened. She found it hard to breathe. Her throat was closing.

 Shit! She thought, grasping her throat. She flew over to her medicine cabinet, drawing out a needle. Cringing, she jammed it into her leg and yelped from the pain. Within a few minutes, she felt better. Sakura shook her head. In the midst of the moment, she had forgotten she was allergic to Hydrangeas. 

 Sakura went out to do a little grocery shopping that day. When she came home she found a note on her doorstep. Her heart began to race, because maybe it was Sasuke. Maybe he was sorry for what he had done and wanted to make it up to her. Maybe she could forget about everything that happened and just be happy. She rushed to retrieve the note. Holding it up to her eyes, she read:

_Sakura
Please meet me at Ichiraku's
and we'll go wherever you want to go
I'll pay for you
-Sasuke_

 It was Sasuke alright, scrawled in his handwriting, and as few words as possible. Sakura disappeared inside her house, for hours of preparation.

 Approaching Ichiraku's she saw no one there. Still, she sat down, alone. After some five minutes Sakura sensed someone watching her, from a distance. Turning around she saw Sasuke looming not to far off,unmoving, as if waiting for an invitation to even be near her. 
 "Sasuke!" She waved excitedly, beckoning him. She could see his discomfort as her went to her, but the effort was clear. Finally he was right next to her, and flashed her a rare smile. Maybe somehow he knew that would make Sakura happy, and it did. What worried her was the tired shadows under his eyes.
 "Did you get....."
 "The flowers? Of course!" She said, remembering the 'gift'. "How could I forget? Thanks!" Another sincere smile played on his lips.

 Sakura didn't feel much like eating. "Do you want to go for a walk? I mean, we don't have to..." He shrugged and nodded, and she led him in no particular, just intent to talk to him. Just to be with him. She chatted in some friendly way, while he just walked and litsened, occasionally commenting. Still, Sakura thought he looked as if he was forcing himself to listen. Who knew if he really wanted to be with her, or just ease his guilty concious.

 Eventually he they ended up at Sakura's home. They both stood at her doorway, Sasuke as uncomfortable as ever. He had no intention of going in, of course, and had no idea of what he should say.

 "Sasuke?" Sakura looked at him. "Thanks." Sasuke blinked. Thanks for what? "Goodnight," she said, and and gae him a swift peck on the cheek. It was sweet, and left a warm feeling on his face. But when she retreated back into her house, there seemed nothing warm on his face. Eyes downcast, hands in his pocket, he began a lonely walk home, enaminating misery all the way.

 "I love having lunch with you, Sakura. Now tell me all the gossip!" Ino demanded, stirring her drink. They were enjoying the sunny day outback of her mother's shop.
 "Nothing new, really," Sakura said, holding back the juicy memories to herself. Ino gave her an intense glare.
 "Hey, wait. What's that? You got a rash?" Ino peeked at the red spots that flourished Sakura's neck, and some of her face. Sakura secretly cursed herself for not putting on enough cover-up.
 "Allergies," she explained pathetically.
 "From what?"
 "Hydrangeas!" Ino shook her head.
 "Where'd you get those? Mom's store?"
 "I bet! Sasuke sent them to me-" Damn. Said too much! Ino bolted upright and demanded she tell her what the hell was going on, and just what she was doing with her Sasuke.

 "Sakura, we're best friends. Rivals, yes, but you know you can tell me anything. Sakura..." At first the gril was reluctant, but this was her best friend, and she always longed for someone she could tell everything. It was too much to keep it bottled up. She leaned closer and sighed.

 "Ino, you have to swear n-not to tell anyone what I'm going to tell you." She swore as her best friend. Before she knew it, everyhing, everything that had happened with Sasuke spilled out of her, to Ino's comfort and ears.

 Sakura recovered from telling her story, and looked up to see Ino's mouth hanging.
 She looked thourougly worried.
 "I never knew... I never thought Sasuke..... Sakura! You can't be with him!"
 "What?"
 "He's going to hurt you again! I can't believe-"
 "Ino! Shh!"
 "You have to promise me you won't talk to him."
 "I can't."
 "Sakura, I don't trust him. I don't trust you. I don't want him to hurt you. I'll kill him-"
 "You promised on our friendship! You can't tell anyone, or say anything! You promised Ino. Okay?"
 "Okay." Sakura got to her feet.
 "I'm going to go, okay. I'm trusting you. Remember what I said, Ino." She left Ino, who still sat at that table. She was worried, she was concerned. She would have never guessed.
_I know, Sakura-chan, that I swore not to tell on our friendship, but what I'm about to do.....Well, it's because our friendship means so much too me._


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 3, 2007)

O_O I wonder what Ino's gonna do?


----------



## Neji-kun's_girl (Feb 3, 2007)

Poor Ino, put in such a difficult position. I wonder if she's gonna tell anybody.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good one.  Love it.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 4, 2007)

1. First of all, I think it was funny that sakura was allergic to those flowers and forgot about it. XD

I wonder what Ino's going to do....


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Feb 4, 2007)

Ino's gonna tell Naruto isn't she?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 4, 2007)

I hope she KILLS SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 4, 2007)

Hehe. You guys got pretty good guesses! I'll put the update out now.
*Chapter Summary: Secrets aren't secrets anyone, and as far as Naruto is concerned, Sasuke got what he deserved.
(Warning for language and violence)*

*Beaten Down*


 There were too many kunai in that poor tree to count, and Sasuke concluded his training session. It was a good way to ventilate his frustration. He was just about to wrap it up when he heard a couple footstep behind him. His reflexes whipped him around, alert, just to see Naruto. They saw eachother and a few seconds of silence passed. Finally Naruto stepped foward.

 "You bastard! You fucking bastard!" Sasuke was shocked when a tremendous blow hit his cheek, sending him reeling back. Naruto stood before him, breathing quickly, angrily. 

 "You fucking bastard! How could you do that to her? To Sakura? How, Sasuke! She cares for you, she gave herself to you! She's always watching you, making sure you're okay. She loves you. You hurt her!" He punched him again, and didn't stop there.

 "She cares about you more than anyone else! She loves you, and she still does! You don't deserve her! She sacrificed everything for you! And you hurt her, you took advantage of her! I'll never forgive you!" Sasuke was at a loss for words, because he knew it was all true. He knew he deserved whatever he got. There was nothing he could do. He let Naruto have a few more punches, but when Naruto went for another blow, he caught he arm, twisted it, and threw him away. He was more than a match for Naruto, but he didn't want to fight back. He had no right to. And now, he realised, he couldn't if he wanted to.

 A fiery aura rose around Naruto, and his features suddenly became more unhuman. He teeth were like fangs, the whisker marks on his cheeks more prominent. "Shadow clone jutsu!" He cried, and six, seven, or more clone joined him with an equally murderous look. As they all moved towards Sasuke, Naruto spoke.

 "And she wasn't even going to tell. She wasn't going to tell me, she wasn't going to tell Kakashi, and was going to protect you. She told her best friend, but Ino has enough sense. She, unlike you, actually cares about Sakura, and told me. So don't for a minute think that Sakura could ever hurt you in any way. She could never, but I'll do it for her." Suddenly all the Naruto pounced on him-no escape. They just beat him-and beat him-and Naruto was going to beat him until he was only left clinging to  life. Sasuke couldn't be seen, enveloped in the angry orange riot. They kicked, and hit, they punched, until all Naruto's chakra evaporated.

 There was one Naruto left, who turned and left, and didn't even look back. Now Sasuke could finally be seen, seeming so small now. He lay beated and broken, on the ground. 

 Naruto was out of sight, but Sasuke was still concious. He rose, shakily, and could barely stand at all. Black and blue bruises covered his entire body, his mouth bled, and he had reason to suspect sevral ribs were broken. But he had to get away. Staggering foward, he stumbled out of the training ground and leapt to a rooftop. His vision was becoming dark and fuzzy. He jumped to a few more rooftops, but his eyesight was blurring even more.  He slowed down, involuntarily sliding to his knees and collasping. Everything went black.

 A few days later Team 7 was told to meet in the training grounds for another practice.

 Naruto finally showed up, and saw a miserable looking Sakura. Her usually bright green eyes looked down into the green earth, not even bothering to greet him. Kakashi wasn't there yet, and probably wouldn't be there for hours, but the reason these eyes were down is because they knew Sasuke wouldn't be there at all.
 "Sakura? You okay?" questioned Naruto. 
 Sakura's voice was so feeble and weak, she answered barely above a whisper.

 "Did you see him? He was so broken...in the hospital. I visited him, I spent the night there, too, but he was never awake. He was covered in bruises." Her eyes filled with tears. "I don't know what happened." She finally looked up at Naruto who had a dark look on his face.
 "He-he deserved it. He hurt you..." Her head snapped up.
 "What?"
 "Why did you let him hurt you!" The tears spilled out of her eyes, and her body started to shake.

 "You did it? You did it! You beat him? You hurt him! You did it! Why?" She crashed into him, pounding her fists into his chest as he held her. "Why?" she sobbed, "You hurt him...did you see him?" He waited for her crying to subside, and held her. It was hard to tell if she was crying most because Sasuke was hurt, or because he hurt her, or at the shame of Naruto knowing what happened.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 4, 2007)

O____O Man Sasuke got the shit kicked out of him.


----------



## Eternal Light (Feb 5, 2007)

nooooooooooo sasuke how could u do dat to sakura!!!!!! 
oh and wow dat was really good too


----------



## nat (Feb 5, 2007)

whow I like the story.. I'm waiting for the next part!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 5, 2007)

BOOYAH, I LOVE THAT PART!!!!!!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 5, 2007)

*blinks* Wow. That was awesome.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 8, 2007)

You deserve that beat Sasuke! You deserve it like heck!!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Feb 9, 2007)

2 points for my prediction.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah....um...thanks for the patience. More to come.


*Leaving*

  Slowly, Sasuke opened one eyes. He peered around, checking to make sure Sakura wasn't around, or passed out over him, haveing spent the night with him, again. His ribs still ached, he still found it hard to move, but no matter. He had to get out of here. The pain was almost unbearable now. No, not the bruises, but haveing to watch Sakura cry her eyes out over him every other night, he who switched from a coma to just pretending to be asleep, not wanting to face the humiliation of Naruto's anger.

 Sakura wasn't here now. Maybe Kakashi had them pull and all-nighter. Painfully, he struggled to sit up. He didn't make a sound, for fear the nurses would catch him. He had to get out of here. He had to get out of Konoha.

 He was already dresses in his normal clothes, having planning this escape since that morning but never getting the chance to get into action. He slipped on his shoes and opened the window. He sllid it up, and crouched in the window sill, looking down. He never knew before that he was on the third floor, but with the dark night concealing him, it would make everything easier. He crept onto the rooftop and began to move across it. He thought he could make it, guilt was absent from his mind. 

Until he saw her.

 Sasuke halted, froze in place, when he saw a dark figure ahead. It stepped a little closer, and his blood ran cold. Sakura. 
 Had she been expecting him? Or did the nurses kick her out of his room, so she waited on the rooftop, anything to be closer to him, or both? Her green eyes bore into him, set.

 "S-Sasuke?" She voice disturbed the still air. He kept his mouth closed, and tried to give her a hard look. "What are you doing?" She wasn't far from him now.
 "Get out of the way," he said. The night seemed colder.
 "Your not leaving," she said, her voice a low, dangerous whisper. "Not again." Just when Konoha had gladly welcomed him back into the family, he was leaving again. Ripping more hearts out, again.

 "Move, Sakura," he said again. He had to leave, now. Before...
 Her eyes brimmed with sparkling, sad tears.
 "Sasuke please, stop this. Stop. What do I h-have to do, I've tried everything-" He tried to move past her, but she stopped him. He couldn't bring himself to look her in the eyes, let alone knock her out. She was fully crying now, not that that had stopped him before. This time it was different.

 "Why are you leaving?" She asked desparetly.
 "I-" She threw her arms around him, and hugged him tight. Her touch sent electric shivers down his spin. He slumped foward, and suddenly she withdrew, glaring at him.
 "Fucking....bitch...." he muttered before collasping on the roof, with a tranquilizer sticking out of his back.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

I kinda hope that he left.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, that was what she should have done when he left the first time.

I'm addicted to your story.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 10, 2007)

Yay, Sakura did something. *blinks* Didn't think Sasuke would be that stupid...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 10, 2007)

Way to go, Sakura. WOOOO. And if Sasuke calls Sakura-chan a "fuckin bitch" again, I'll go Kyuubi on his ass.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

Or better yet, I'll rip out his soul and let him digust in my stomach.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Gaara of the Desert, if you mess with my buddy,*starts to turn into Kyuubi*you mess with me.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you guys like this. I think I'll start giving more reps to my reader. Anyway, voila!!

*Chapter Summary: Sasuke finds himself back in the hospital, Naruto finds sympathy, and Sakura finds a new place to sleep.*

*For you, For him, For us*

 "For me, Naruto," Sakura pleaded.
 "Never, I'll never talk to that-"
 "He tried to leave last night." That had the effect she wanted. Naruto's face changed, and she saw the pain flicker through his features.
 "Idiot....." He muttered, but she knew he didn't really mean it.
 "I think that if you two just made up, everything would be easier. This is crucial. Please, do it, try."
 "Okay, Sakura-chan," Naruto finally resigned. "I'll do it for you."
 "No, do it for Sasuke."

 Sasuke was not pleased to wake up, back in the hospital, with the person he least wanted to see sitting in front of him. He immediatly decided to ignore him, but the tension between was to great, and it was obvious he wouldn't meet his eyes. At first he tensed up, almost scared that Naruto would do something....again.

 "Sakura told me you tried to leave, again." He heard Naruto say, but kept his own mouth shut. "If you went, you would have ripped the hearts out of the whole village. Do you care?" Nothing. Silence that angered Naruto, but his patience persisted. No matter how much he denied it, it was his love for Sasuke that drived him to persist, not his hate. Afterall, he was doing this for him. "you're doing it all over again. Sakura isn't the only one who cares about you-but besides, you won't even talk to her, be near her." He was surprised when Sasuke's voice shot at him, or rather, to the ceiling.

 "I-I can't touch her, not after what I did...I...."
 "Don't trust yourself?" Sasuke closed his eyes. "Listen Sasuke, we-we all know that, well, we all have problems, and I know you have problems, which doesn't excuse what you did but..." he rambled, trying to find the right words. Like, he forgave him, but he wuld never forgive him. Forgive but not forget? Something like that, he thought, his thoughts jumbled.

 "Anyway, I came to get you out of here. I'm your only ticket out-do you know how paranoid the nurses are after you pulled that stunt?" sasuke shifted, and he sensed how badly he wanted to get out of the hospital. 
 "Fine. Check me out," he said.
 "Eh, one condition. They say you can't live on your own, so if you want to get out of here permanently...well, let's just say you don't want to be in my house."
 "No way, I'm not living with you, or Sakura."
 "You don't have to! Sakura said she'll come live with you-hey! It's only temporary. Don't bite my head off, be lucky you have her at all," he snapped. Although Naruto had lightened, he by no means was on friendly terms with Sasuke,

 "Fuck....." A pained expression flickered across his face. "I don't want to hurt....y-you, her, anyone, again. I don't want to be like him. I don't want to be like Itachi." Unreluctantly, Naruto faced a surge of sympathy jolt through him. Sasuke didn't want to hurt them, that's why he refused to acknowledge us, Naruto thought. And he couldn't blame him, for he himself would do the same if he knew he was potentially dangerous. And Sasuke had just revealed to him something he probably wouldn't tell anyone else, on purposs or mistake.


 He was home again. Nearly passed out, but home. Not enough strength to eat, so he was half-starved, but still 'where he belonged'. He was weary to hear a knock on the door, knowing he couldn't answer it, or stop the person from coming in. The knocking persisted.

 "Sasuke! Sasuke, it's Sakura. I'm coming in." He heard the door open and it wasn't long before Sakura found him, lying motionless in his living room. "Are you feeling okay?" A grunt answered her. "Have you eaten?"
 "Yes," he lied, and Sakura nodded her head. "Good." He eventually noticed that she was carrying two suitcases. She caught his alarmed look.
 "That's right," she says. "I'm movingin to take care of you. Don't look too upset, it's only temprary. Um, where can I put my stuff?" If Sasuke had the power he might have shown her out the door, but now he was stuck in this displeasing situation; he was forced to relent.
 "Hn," he sigh, and then said, "Upstairs. First room on the left."
 "I'll be back!" The girl disappeared from view, leaving him.

 Sakura went up the stairs and opened the first room on the left. She was surprised to see it was a neat, pink room, in nice condition. The light from the window added a lightness about it. She dropped her things on the soft pink bed and curiously went to the dresser. Her eye caught the gleam of a picture frame in the light.
  Then she discovered whose room Sasuke allowed her to have. She lightly touched the frame, in which there was a picture of a beatiful, dark haired woman, smiling  with a cute raven-haired boy.

 "Oh, Sasuke..." Her heart wretched as she straightened the picture of his mother. He must never have even touched this room all that time. It must have been precious to him, but he let her use it. After settling down a new inspiration struck. New motivation to put out even more effort. Everything was going to be just fine.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting, you let Sakura move in with Sasuke.  I'm intrigued as to where you are going with this.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I mean, as much as I make Sasuke the badguy, it's actually not my intention at all. This is SasuSaku, here, so you know something will happen.


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

Poor ino V_V


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice-sah. I really love 'em.
---
*thinks* You have a birthday?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 15, 2007)

Almost done with the next chapter. Want the summary?
Chapter Summary: Sasuke is forced to face the facts; he can't take care of himself, and Sakura will always be by his side.


----------



## element_ice (Feb 15, 2007)

this is really cute


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 17, 2007)

Ohh, so Sakura moves in. 

Waiting for your next chapter as usual. ^_^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 18, 2007)

*Chapter Summary: Sasuke is forced to face the facts; he can't take care of himself, and Sakura will always be by his side.*

*By Your Side*


 Sasuke's stomach convulsed when he caught the smell of something good wafting into the room. Whatever Sakura was doing, it smelled like heaven, especially to someone who hasn't eaten all day. He could hardly lift his head, or his arm, and for that he thanked Sakura. Before the doctor had told him that the tranquilizer had damaged some of his nerves, due to the fact that he hadn't yet recovered when he tried to escape. However, Sakura didn't feel bad at all. Now Sasuke wasn't going anywhere.

  Soon Sakura was by his side, showing him a plate of delicious looking foot as he tried not to react.

 "You must be hungry, huh?" She said, but not in a teasing way. "Can you sit up?" As a reply she heard a stubborn grunt. Sasuke tried to lift himself up but he just couldn't. He felt Sakura's hand on his back gently sit him up. He wanted to say that he didn't need her help, that he wasn't hungry, but he was helpless. Utterly helpless, like his worst nightmare.

 "Do you think you could eat?" Sakura asked. "By yourself." The thought of Sakura feeding him popped in his head, and he thought he rather starve. She took his silence for a 'no.' Her hands slid behind his head.

  "Remember when I had to feed Naruto once, because Kakashi tied him up, he said he wasn't allowed to eat?" Sasuke closed his eyes and his memory brought him back to that innocent day when they were all just Team 7. 

 "Imagine, Naruto not eating." He felt sweet food in his mouth. He swallowed the much welcomed food and opened his eyes. Sakura never stopped talking. 

  "Ahhh, I'm tired!" He heard her voice yawn. He watched Sakura approach him. 
 "If you need me, just say something, kay?"
 "Whatever." She sat on the floor beside him. "What are you doing?"
 "Oh, by the way, I'll just sleep down here with you."
 "No."
 "How else am I going to help you if you need it? I won't be able to hear you," she said, souding set.
 "No." She sighed, and disappeared out of sight. About time.

  Sasuke awoke in the middle of the night. Again. Sweating. His throat burned, he really wanted water but he couldn't get it. He wanted to get back to sleep, and stay alseep. Disgruntled he shifted his body to the side, and caught a glimpse of a certain pink haired girl sprawled on the floor next to him. Despite what he had said, there she was, by his side, wrapped in a blanket. She looked beautiful. And for once Sasuke didn't curse himself for thinking it, because he didn't think she looked beautiful, she simply was.


 The next day Sasuke woke up, before Sakura. But that didn't prevent him from pretending to be asleep when she awoke too. Besides, it wasn't like he could do much else. Until Sakura suggested they try and take a walk.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice chapter.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice-ah.


----------



## Cormac (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a really great fan fic. Then I've sen some of you're other work and they all show a great deal of detail and accuracy not present in any other fan fic I have seen so far.


----------



## Cormac (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a really great fan fic. Then I've sen some of you're other work and they all show a great deal of detail and accuracy not present in any other fan fic I have seen so far.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 18, 2007)

So sweet...Sakura's so loyal and gets to feed Sasuke....the they're going to take a walk...so sweet....;_;


----------



## sasalauchiha197 (Feb 19, 2007)

I love this story I hope you continued it


----------



## raviolli-chan (Feb 20, 2007)

This story rocks!! Good job, can't wait for the next update =D


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 21, 2007)

*Chapter Summary: Sasuke begins to question the worth of his life*


*What Purpose...?*

 With much, very much difficulty, Sasuke and Sakura were outside, trying to enjoy the warm air. Sakura thought it was like old  times, when Sasuke was so injured that he had to put his arm around her so she could help support his weight. Sasuke, however, eyes a flock of flying birds with envy. He watched the freedom that he didn't have. 

 For exercise, they wandered aimlessly down a few streets, until a voice called to them.
 "Sakura-chan! ....Sasuke-teme? Over here!" Naruto waved from Ichiraku's ramen place. Sakura perked up, happy to be rescued from  the tension, and happy at the opertunity to get Naruto and Sasuke to makeup. Unwillingly Sasuke was dragged over to Naruto, severly irritated. Naruto got to watch him helpless, weak, depending on Sakura.

   "What are you guys doing? Exercising?" Naruto asked Sakura, and suddenly a bitterness rose in Sasuke. Walking was now exercise to him? What was he doing? What purpose did he have now? Was this the value of his existence?

 Dark thoughts drifted into his mind. He was nothing. Everyday spent not hunting Itachi was wasted, because now, he had no purposs. He always tried to push this question to the back of his mind. Why was he living now? What would he do after he killed Itachi? Even though Itachi spared him and him alone, in reality he still killed him. Murdered him in the worst way of all... And then he wondered how such thoughts could enter his head on such a peaceful day. 

 Naruto seemed to notice Sasuke, grinding his teeth, that far off look in his eyes. Then suddenly Sasuke pulled away from Sakura and turned away. He began to walk away.

 "Sasuke! Y-you can walk! Where are you going?" A determination filled him.

_ I can't leave again. But I won't sit he while he lives. I won't sit here helpless while Sakura takes care of me._

 Naruto gritted his teeth irritably.
 "Sasuke-" Sakura started but Naruto jumped to his feet.
 "It's okay, Sakura-chan!" Naruto wanted to spare here the worry that Sasuke didn't deserve. "W-We made plans to g-go out! I'll have him back on time! See ya!" He took off in pursuit of Sasuke and left Sakura beaming.

_Finally, they're getting along...._ She thought.

 "Teme! What did you go and leave for?" Naruto demanded, falling into step beside Sasuke. No answer. "Where are you going? If you don't tell me, I'll tell the hospital that you're over exerting yourself and-"

  "I'm going to train," Sasuke said. Unlike Sakura, Naruto didn't warn him not to. He knew he couldn't be stopped, or even if he wanted to stop him. One thing they had in common.
 "I have to come with you," Naruto said.
 "It doesn't make a difference to me what you do," Sasuke replied coldly. 
 They entered the Team 7 training grounds.


----------



## Cormac (Feb 21, 2007)

I think they are eiher gonna fight, become friends, or be interupted by Sakura. Though it seems weird that Sasuke would question what he was going to do after he killed Itachi he seems so fixated on it. Can't wait for next update.


----------



## raviolli-chan (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice update! Can't wait to see what happens in the training grounds.


----------



## sasalauchiha197 (Feb 22, 2007)

Please Continue!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see what happens. Good chapteh.


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 22, 2007)

Well done.​​


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 24, 2007)

Good chappie. ^_^ What happens at the training grounds will be interesting.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 25, 2007)

Here you guys go 
*Chapter Summary: Sasuke finds that he cares about his friends more than he shows, and Sakura smiles once again.

Team 7 *


  The evening began to take it's place as the sky grew dim. Naruto was watching Sasuke train in any way he could. Practicing jutsu, chakra control, aim. 

_This is useless_, Sasuke thought,_ I'm not getting anything out of this_

 "Can we go now? I'm bored?" Naruto called, suddenly jumping in front of him. Sasuke didn't hesitate. Naruto was shocked when a burst of fire erputed from his mouth. If it wasn't for his quick reaction, he would have been burned to nothing. "Oh, I see. You wanna train against me, Sasuke?" Naruto called while flipping back.

  Finaly, a gaunt smirk spread on his face. "If you think you can keep up," Sasuke said. This was how to get strong. Throwing kunai at a tree did nothing, but fighting his rival... Well, Sasuke was always looking for a fight against Naruto. Maybe spending a little more time in Konoha wasn't such a waste.... No more time to think as Naruto was charging at him.

 Further more an intense battle broke out, each striving to bring down the other. By the time night had really fallen Sasuke could see no more than his own hands in front of him, but he could  hear Naruto's heavy breaths, as well as his own. They had really gotten into it. Naruto slumped a little... Now! Sasuke chose this time to rush in for the final blow.

 He could feel every quick, shallow breath he took when he was running at Naruto, his had glowing. He could see Naruto's unusually red eyes, widen in surprise. His breaths....he realised he wasn't breathing so fast because he was exhausted, because he was injured. It was because he was about to attack Naruto. He was passing by Naruto now. The passed.

  There was no more brilliant blue glow. Sasuke's Chidori faded away. Sasuke held true to what he said before. He didn't want to hurt anyone. He didn't want to hurt any of his friends. He couldn't do it.



  Naruto wasn't the only one waking up in Sakura's house that morning. It was kind of awkward when he woke up screaming about the three best flavors of ramen to Sasuke's irritable face. Sakura came over and slapped a wet cloth on his head.

  "So, I hope you two had a fun night yesterday," Sakura said sarcastically. "I leave you alone for two seconds and you end up beating the hell out of eachother."

  "Sakura we were training. Why am I in your house?"
  "You would be in your own house, and us in Sasuke's naturally, but I couldn't haul both your unconcious bodies all that way. My house was the closest." Naruto nodded and leaned back.
  "Got any food?"


  Sasuke didn't know how he found himself between Kakashi Sakura and Naruto for what seemed to be the third time, or something like that. And for the thirds time or something he and Sakura were alone. How long was it going to be like this? Time was at a standstill. Sakura wished it could be like that forever, but Sasuke didn't. But he dreamt of it, one day, when Itachi was dead....

 "Sasuke?" Her voice cut sharply through his thoughts. She was such a distraction....

 "Hn." They were sitting down for a moment, because Sasuke was still injured, after all.
 "Are you going....to be alright?"

 "What? They're minor injuries, it's just going to take a while-"
 "That's not what I meant. I just mean.... every time I look in your eyes, I feel like there's something wrong." To this he had no answer. He hated these questions. Then as suddenly as she asked this question her lips pressed against his. For a moment everything was frozen.

 Sasuke twitched and pushed her off.

 "Get off of me!" He wiped his mouth, and Sakura blushed fiercly. Sasuke got up, and stalked away.

_ I guess some things will stay the same....._ Sakura thought, but liked the idea of it. _Things would stay the same_. And somehow, she thought they both saw the humor in that situation.


----------



## sasalauchiha197 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it! it is so cool do more more!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice-ah. Love it.


----------



## raviolli-chan (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Update!  Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Cormac (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool update but it seems sort of short, then again maybe I've been reading fan fics with 3 post long chapters for too long but still cool update.


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice ending.


----------



## Cormac (Mar 1, 2007)

I need some help. I want to wright a fanfic but I'm not sure how to make a new thread. And for the people that read this I have a question, I want to make it about a sasuhina relation, should I bother or would people hate it?

Okay I'm putting an edit on here:-

I'm not doing sasuhina I'm gonna use my role-play characters to make a fanfic. The fanfic will not contain any characters from Naruto however it will be based on Naruto.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres just a little bit of the chapter Im working on. Sorry, I had writers block. (for those of you who read the Horrors of Fanfiction i WILL eventually get to it!!) So....this is it

*Square One!*

 Sakura missed his presence. Sasuke was now back in his own house, and he never came to visit her. She wasn't worried about him leaving, now. But still, she yearned for a closer relationship with him. It was back to square one.

   "Sasuke!"
   That annoying voice pierced through the peaceful air, as usual. Even thought a lot had happened, Sasuke thought that it couldn't have been less anoying. And he hardly made a point to be less blunt.

  "Hn."
  "What are you doing?" Sakura asked, trotting up to him in the street like a puppy. He shot her a look from the side. It was no use ignoring her. He could pay just a little attention to her.... Sincet they both had so much time to kill. She knew what he was doing, she's just filled nervous words that pop out at any time. They both were going to meet Naruto and Kakashi on a mission.

 "Hey, uh, how have you been feeling?" They stopped, and she sat down on a bench. Funny, it was the same bench where she almost kissed him so long ago, except it was really Naruto transformed. He sat down next to her.

  "Fine." He was actually required to answer her health related questions, that is, if he wanted to live alone at home. She smiled sweetly.

   "That's good." He leaned foward and his hand brushed hers as he put them in his lap. They both noticed that weird feeling that came from their touch. They hadn't touched in so long. But they didn't know. They didn't know about the mission coming up. The one that would forcefully confront them with the truth.


  "-very important mission," Kakashi said. "And dangerous. So, do you want it?" Particularly he eyed Sakura for signs of hesitation. 

  "Alright!" Naruto shouted, pumped, while Sasuke's interest was recaptured. Kakashi cast a questioning look Sakura's way.

  "Okay!" She said assertively. In her head she weighed the pros and cons. Spending time with Sasuke. Check. Somebody might get hurt. Again. Slash. "So what  is this mission?" Her teammates reconized her voice, analyzing.

 "This is a mission to  the Land of Waves-"
 "Alright! Enari!" Happy memories filled Naruto.
 "Calm down, we're not going anywhere near that area of the Land of Waves. We're going to deliver a very important scroll. If it gets in the wrongs hands, the result could be deadly. No doubt enemy ninjas will be after it, so expect to put your lives on the line."

  A flash of apprehension crossed their faces, but Naruto felt more excited than ever.

  Sakura had the most uneasy feeling as they set out for their mission. The road to the Land of Waves was supposed to be familliar, but none reconized it when they started the journey. Sakura said this aloud.

 "You're right," Kakashi confirmed. "We're taking a different route, the one less traveled by. That way we may not run into as many unwelcome guests. He encouraged them to stay alert. 

to be continued....


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

er... wow... er... wow...

didn't think you could make an evil fic...

er...

er...


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

Jesus! the more i read the more scared i get! InoSS remind me to not do anything bad to you in my fics because you would probobly kill me in one of yours... you are a sasusaka fan and you do this to sasuke! jesus... (Finished chapter 4... i think...)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

hahahaha sasuke cant live by himself! ha! serves the bastard right!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

ok! just finished... im going home...


----------



## Cormac (Mar 5, 2007)

great update really enjoyed it ^-^


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok everyone, ill post the update later. Ive finished the whole story. But beware, the end gets really....uh, angsty. Lol, theres a lot of crying and all that depressed stuff, but once you get through it it ends in fluff


----------



## chishio-kun (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, nice fanfiction. Romance and Angst fanfics usually come out to be corny and sour, but i guess this one is an exception. You have good writing skills.


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty. Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh finally, the END OF THE FIC!! THANKS FOR READING!!!

*UnBroken Intentions *



   The sky was darkening as Sakura, Sasuke, and Naruto sat around the forbidden campfire. Kakashi was no where to be seen, so they dared to light a small campfire to light the surronding darkness. so far the mission had gone smoothly. Smooth as far as missions go, that. When they started out they only encoutered cocky bandits, and then upgraded to other hired assasins that they had easily take down. It seemed to be the last batch, but even though Kakashi warned them not to draw attention, they lit a fire.

  The firelight illuminated their faces. Sakura glanced at Sasuke. The fire made him look so warm, she could almost lean over and kiss him, yet he was so far away. 

  "Where will we sleep tonight? Not out here, again," complained Naruto, oblivious. "The rest stops here are way better!"
  "Dobe. Do you want to meet another assasin there, like last time?" Sasuke said coldly. A half of him was covered in shadow.
  "Yeah, but they sure had nice ramen!" Naruto grumbled.  The dark makes it most clear where the light is.

 "Teme," Sasuke murmered. At last Naruto's anger surfaced.
  "Your the teme, damnit! Ever since we went on this mission, all  you've done is complain?" 
  "You were the one just complaining," Sasuke shot back, and crossed his arms. Sakura watched helpless, knowing now Sasuke would just become silent, ignoring Naruto's new fury. 

  "Ah!" Naruto jumped up, frustrated. A string of curses flew out of his mouth. "Don't make me have to kick your ass again!" Sakura winced. Sure Naruto had a short fuse as of late, but you didn't bring up these things. Everything would get worse, and Sasuke needed excuses to turn his new softer character into his old self again. And Naruto seemed to feed him excuses every day. Although the past was behind them, it looked like neither could let go of their anger.

  Sakura watched disdainfully as Sasuke chose to avoid the situation, by getting up and storming off. Unresolved problems didn't go away, but just built up, and she thought Sasuke was a fine example. So, of course, she went after him. She left Naruto not alone, but just to settle down and breathe.

  "Sasuke!" How he hated that annoying, familliar cry of his name.

 "Please, wait!" She caught his arm. They were away from the fire, only luminated by the dimming stars of the night. He whipped around fiercly. It would have scared her, but she was too used to him. He stared at her expectantly. His eyes glared. They said, "This had better be good."

  "Are you okay?" She asked.  He growled and broke away from her. "Sasuke! Stop! You can't just leave, you-"
  "Don't tell me what to do. I'm tired of you, always telling what to do. I don't need you. Stay away from me. Your annoying. Your a nuisance." He read the effect on her face. His words stung her like he hoped. 

 "You don't mean that. Sasuke...."
 "You heard me."
  "Sasuke Uchiha. You mean to say...do you have any love for me at all? Do you hate me? Do you love me?" She almost shouted these words. Sasuke's cold silence answered. It was more of an answer than as if actual words came from his mouth.


  Many things were going through Sakura now. Mostly she felt like she was freezing up, like this icy coldness was shocking her body. Tears rimmed her eyes. The night was as empty as she was. She turned to go.

  What was that? A rustling, behind her. Was it Naruto, or Kakashi? Alarmed, she turned around but was too slow. Already, the forewarned asssasin ninja of the night was flying towards her with a kunai in his hands.

 "Hand over the scroll!" A short, harsh command came from him, and he whipped several throwing stars at her, their points spinning in the gleam of the appearing full moon. Panic seized her.


 A sharp, shuddering breath racked Sakura's body.

 The suddenly, a agile wind sliced by her, and everything seemed to be happening in slow motion. She blinked, and when her eyes opened Sasuke was in front of her, his arms outstretched, shielding her. All air in her lungs escaped her as she heard the sharp stars plunge into his body one after another. She felt flicks of blood spatter on her, but they weren't her own. She watched as the Assasin Nin rush in and bury his kunai into him.

 "SASUKE!" Then slowly, time was restoring itself. Time sped up as Sasuke fell backwards to the ground, and Sakura slashed  at the intruder with intense hostility. She took him down, and returned her attention to her fallen teammate. She fell to her knees beside him.

 She was kneeling in a pool of blood. Sasuke's eyes were half open, and blood was trickling from his mouth.

 "Sakura! What happened?" Naruto shouted, appearing from some bushes. He had heard her scream. He kicked the dead body of the enemy, and hopped over it, frustrated at himself. He was late... "Sakura what's-" He wild eyes settled on Sasuke.

 "Fuck," Naruto fell beside him. "Is it serious?" Even as he asked it he already knew from them moment Sakura screamed. From the moment he looked into the watery glow of her fearful eyes. From the moment Sasuke left. He tried to push the nervousness in the pit of his stomach away, assuring himself everything was fine. But his instinct took over. And now, as he knelt by his dying teammate, friend, brother, every inch of him burned. If he was only there a few seconds before. If only he didn't yell at him.

 "S-Sasuke...." Sakura's eyes filled with tears and she slid a warm hand under his head. "I guess y-you do care about me. You did love me."  

   A weak smile twitched on Sasuke's lips, as he stared up and both of them.
  "It-it's okay. Hold on Sasuke. You'll make it," Sakura told him, she _pleaded _him.

  His voice came out small, and meak, so unlike the usually arrogant boy. "My life is over. I'm sorry, Sakura. Naruto-"'

   "No!" Naruto shouted. His stubborness never left him.  "You can't go now! I'm sorry! I'm sorry, I'm sorry I beat you that day. I knew you could have took  me on. I knew you could have killed me if you wanted to, you just chose not to. You thought you deserved it, you could have turned on me!"
  "And I'm sorry for that night!" Sakura cried. "You didn't do anything wrong. I love you! I loved you, and I always will. I wanted it! I did, I love you!" The sun was setting in Sasuke's eyes.

 "Thank you, Naruto." There was a long, painful pause. "Sakura....I love you."

  Behind them another figure approached. Kakashi found the three of them. Silence reigned.



	Naruto and Kakashi transported Sasuke to the hospital on the condition that Sakura alone would complete the mission and deliver the scroll. They had no doubts about her. In a week's time, she took the scroll to their destination and was on her way back to Konoha. Every step of her journey her mind wandered to Konoha. She stopped thinking her terms of what Sasuke's condition was and more around the topic of what she would do after Sasuke's death.


  The wonderful sunny day did not reflect Sakura's mood. Actually there was something about the sunlight sky that made it appear empty. She would not yet tell anybody she was here. She moved through the streets like a ghost drifting through a wall, and headed in the direction of the Uchiha Manor.

  She couldn't bear going to the hospital. Instead, she would go in the cemetary behind the Uchiha Manor, and search for Sasuke's grave. If his grave was there, he was dead. If it wasn't, there was hope. Or maybe there hadn't yet been a funeral. She wished she could have drawn out her solo mission to miss it. If she found nothing, she would find Naruto, or in the worst case go to the dreaded hospital.

  A cold emptiness filled her as she passed the Uchiha Manor.
  Apprehension filled her as she entered the cemetary. It not only held Sasuke Uchiha's family, but now as she looked at an obscure grave covered in flowers with a ribbon-framed picture of Sasuke she found that it held Sasuke Uchiha himself as well. The last of them, the survivor, was dead.

 Then it began. Sakura felt the small old, weak little girl she used to be. She, of course, was crying, wailing, and kneeled to the earth. She layed down on top of his grave, and cried. She would probably sleep there tonight. Anything, anything, to feel closer to him, she thought, pressing herself harder to the ground. The thought of life without Sasuke was unbearable.

  "I love you...Sasuke....." she whispered, and wondered if she could die now beside him.

  "Sakura." 
  Sakura gasped! It was his voice, so clear, as if he was right there beside her. She cursed her stupid delusions, but looked up anyway.

  "No...." She uttered. It couldn't be true. "SASUKE!" She jumped up and threw her arms around the one and only, relief, doubt, and hysterical happiness flooding her body. "But you're....dead." She pried from him just a little, to cast a look at the grave. Sasuke frowned.

 "Sakura, that's my cousin. Haikashi Uchiha." He bent over to brush away so flowers, uncovering the true name. "I guess he looks like me." It was Sasuke. It was really Sasuke! She took in all his features. It was no dream. Everything about him made her happy. His dark eyes, his dark hair, his blue shirt, everything.

 "Sasuke, I'm so happy...." Her pink hair swayed in the breeze of the beautiful, sunny day. Smiling, he pried her off him.
  "Come on, Naruto's waiting for us."

   Team Seven Again. 
*
fin*

Thanks so muc, hope you liked it. I told you I end in fluff! And you thought he was really dead! AS IF I would kill Sasuke!!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Mar 15, 2007)

That was good! It made me really sad there for a second... and then I was like 'YAAY!!' even though I hate Sasuke... I'm a miss it though...


----------



## Cormac (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool ending!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice ending, I.S.S!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks! Did I mention I made a new fic Icha Icha Hell? Ha, I must promote it!


----------



## yuugaoambu (Mar 23, 2007)

Awsome ending! You got me with the picture... I guess I fell faster than Sakura, and she was already expecting it...


----------



## Ami+ (Mar 29, 2007)

lol, you had me for a moment there. 

Pretty ending.


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 12, 2007)

not 2 sound like a pervert but you said there was rape


----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2007)

Um ... yeah there was.  Did you miss that "little" scene where Sasuke raped Sakura.  The whole bloody underwear was kind of the way InoSakuShine chose to subtly imply it. 

P.S. I'm in a really sarcastic mood, sorry.

P.P.S.  I'm not an angsty guy InoSakuShine but I did really enjoy your fic.  ........ (le gasp) could a scene from this fic possibly make it into your other, most popular work?  (duh duh duuuhhhhhh lol)  For some reason the thought of you putting the rape scene from this fic into The Horrors of Fanfiction is infinitely amusing to me.  Kind of like if an author quoted himself in a paper.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Apr 15, 2007)

please right some more,I LOVE THIS STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 15, 2007)

Hate to break it to ya, naruto_fan_gurl101, but the story is over.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Apr 16, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh man,and I really liked this storyT.T


----------



## SakuraUzumaki (Jul 1, 2007)

Great job!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Jul 1, 2007)

Woah... who dragged this  back up ? =) This is old, but thanks.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Absolutely be-e-a-utiful


----------

